# Mono vs Floro... Differences???



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not up-to-date with the new fangled fishing lines. What's the difference between monofiliament fishing line & and newly made florocarbons?

The floro's seem to be priced twice as much as mono. Are they worth it?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Mono has more stretch to it than flouro, causing less shock at hookset. Mono is more easily cut or nicked as it is softer.
Flouro has less stretch which gives you a better feel at your lure. Also, fluoro is supposed to be invisible to fish, but no fish has confirmed this as yet.
Since fluoro is expensive I use braided line with a fluorocarbon leader on almost all of my reels.
Brian


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I went from all mono to all fireline. I had broke off a few times with mono and went to fireline. However, after thinking that maybe that I had forgot how to fish, I stopped getting as many bites, I went back to some mono. Mono is cheap. Thats why its popular. If you use it, change it ofter. I love fireline, but I do think that it is visable to fish and it works the lure differant. I have tryed floro. and hate to cast with it. Its so stiff. Van Damm is pushing a new Trilene floro that just is coming out. He says that it is less stiff. I know in the spring, when the water is gin clear, floro would be best. So, my answer, for what its worth, is mono on cranks and light lures is stained water, fireline in trash, floro in gin clean water. I really need to know how to tie the knot so I could use floro leaders. I think that would be the cats butt.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

What is the correct knot for fluoro?? 
I have a heck of a time with breakage at the knot!!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

It is tough to beat the Palamor knot for any line but more especially with flurocarbon and braid. With flurocarbon you need make to sure knot/line has plenty of moisture on it when sinched up as lots of heat is generated and can render the knot worthless.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Rednek said:


> With flurocarbon you need make to sure knot/line has plenty of moisture on it when sinched up as lots of heat is generated and can render the knot worthless.


That's what I was missing, thanks for adding that bit of info! I was using the Palamor and thought that was the knot to use but didn't know the moisture was so critical.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have used braided lines for years with good luck . In the past two years I just started using flourocarbon for my leaders when musky fishing. Since I have started using flouro. I have noticed a big increase in the fish I catch. I have been wanting to try flouro. in place of mono. on all my spinning reels, but have not tried it yet. I will say though I will never go back to mono. on any of my baitcasters. The difference in drag and resistance in the water between the braided and mono. is night and day difference. I have also tried braided in small diameter for my spinning reels and it is a bad idea. I will say though the best mono. I have found that works the best for me that is cheap and comparable to p-line is the bass pro shops excel mono. It is very cheap and very tough. Hope this helps.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

My eye jigging rod (spinning reel) has 14# Stren Superbraid that is the diameter of 4# mono. I use a 2' fluorocarbon leader. Now you have a very small diameter line that is super sensitive that won't stretch. It's very effective and makes a good trolling set up also. I pretty much just fish for muskie now but will never use mono for anything again. It feels like a rubber band once you get used to braid. Bulldawg, I'm curious as to why you don't like the small braid on a spinning reel. The first one I tried was Fireline and didn't like it but the Stren is good stuff. Not near as stiff and strong as heck. The 14# will cut your hand before it breaks on a snag.

John, the main difference is the fluorocarbon has the same light refracting properties as water so is invisible and a lot less stretch. I have never spooled a reel with all Fluoro though. Heard it is a little stiff. There are some copolymer products that try to lessen this effect and still get you the benefits of Fluoro. P-line hybrid seems like a good product. I spooled my daughters rod with it but haven't used it much yet.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Madmac I agree with you also in regards to the fireline vs. stren superbraids. I picked up some stren at walmart last winter on clearance and used it all year. I spooled up a spinning reel with 10lb -2lb diameter and all it wanted to do was knot up and it really didn't cast very well. But I used the 40lb on a baitcaster that I use for throwing small musky baits and all my pike fishing and never had a problem with it. In past experiences though I used power pro for all my musky rods and had alot problems with it. I switched to spider wire for all my musky rods and havent had a problem since. The power pro would fray much easier than the spider wire when I would deep crank rocky points in the spring.:B


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

di use mono on all of my rods except for one, my eye rod and only in the winter, and its 10lb powerpro. i see no real reason to switch from mono, braid has its uses but i feel it is overrated, and i also dont like snagging 65lb braid. as for floro i just dont see why it is neccesary, it sinks wich would be a plus with things like senkos or cranks but i dont buy into the idea that fish will refuse a bait on light mono and eat it on floro. its like trout fishing, its presentation, if your using a size 24 midge the fish can see the 7x tippet but not the hook sticking out of the bait? find a good mono you'll save some money and still catch as many fish
if your fishing for ski's i would recomend braid


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally, I can't stand mono. You can't judge the lure action at all due to stretch. With braid, I can tell if my lure has a weed on it! Plus it doesn't have a memory. I can also tell exactly what the structure is I'm fishing. The feel is incredible! 
Combine that with the fact that you can't hardly break it and it wins hands down for me. I use braid exclusively! I know alot of people think it has its place, I feel its the only thing to use. If you need something transparent (which I don't know if I beleive or not), you tie on a fluoro leader. 
Another plus for me is when you get snags you can straighten the hook most the time and get your lure back. If you are having problems with it, just experiment with different brands and size. Some reels seem to work better with certain kinds (at least my experience). 
I'm certain everyone has an opinion on what they like and I'm sure there is no right on wrong answer, just personal preference. My preference without question, is braid. I also pretty much use spinning reels exclusively and most people don't concur with me on that either.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

I agree totally with riverking. I will continue to use mono on all or most of my rods as well. But not because its cheap, but because it's practical and it works. It has worked for pro's and and non pro's for decades and it has been improved a bit over the years. I also think what kind of fishing you do is the main reason to use a particular kind of line. I.E, Obviously mono may not be a good choice for muskie fishing.

There are applications as mentioned by others where mono may not be your best option, but know the rules of engagement. Different knots that you must know real well for each application. Previous posters have stated that braids are the way to go, and maybe they are right if it works for them. I have never lost a fish because of my mono line was not up to the task. Over the years, when I was new to the game I have lost too many fish because of some stupid mistakes on my own part however.

There is a lot of money being maid with the "new super lines". A lot of people are willing to pay. I say go for it if it makes you a better fisherman. As for me Mono is catching plenty of fish. My personal favorite is Berkley Triline XL Smooth. It truly is a great casting line and never kinks or breaks. I get a lot of use out of it wheather I'm on the river or on the lake. I will try on occasion a new line every now and then.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe floro sinks also.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I use all three. They all have their advantages and disadvantages. I like the mono because its clear and has a great casting ability. Floro casts great for me and it seems invisable in the water. Superlines are ultra sensative and hold up to anything. 

Downsides
Mono streches and wears out in the sun, and needs changed more often.
Floro for me seems to have a lot of strech as well and wears out quickly for me.
Superlines-well use light wire hooks and you will be ok, if you get snaged use a stick to pull on the line (Dont Use Your Fingers). 98% of the time i get my stuff back. With superlines i have not lost a fish on them in 6 years of using them, also set your drag accordingly due to the no strech


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

seapro said:


> That's what I was missing, thanks for adding that bit of info! I was using the Palamor and thought that was the knot to use but didn't know the moisture was so critical.


Yeah I learned this the hard way too. Make sure you get the knot completely soaked and don't miss anything!


----------



## NitroFishing5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fluorocarbon line is also GREAT for crankbaits because the line sinks. I'm not a huge mono line fisherman anymore since fluoro came out. But when i did fish mono I loved Sufix or Cajun Red Line. For braided, I HATE fireline, I have a witness, sware to GOD the line SNAPPED on the cast 6 times! Believe it or not, but I will never fish fireline again. I only fish braided on 1 set up now and I choose to use power pro, love it.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I have used mono my whole life until last summer when I tried fireline. I'm not too impressed with fireline as I have had some breaks on casts too. Also, trying to change a lifetime of knot tying is a pain. I guess I'll go back to mono again.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

do you recommend the palamor knot between braided line and fluorocarbon leader - braided line and lure - fluorocarbon leader and lure - or all three


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

Guiddo said:


> do you recommend the palamor knot between braided line and fluorocarbon leader


if your attaching a fluro leader to your braided main line i recomend using a uni-knot instead of a swivel. the exception would be if your trying to reduce line twist then you would want to use a ball bearing swivel to attach your leader to your main line. the advantage of using a uni-knot instead of a swivel is you can use longer leaders and the knot fits through your rod eyes and on your reel (some guys troll with a 15 foot fluro leader so when the fish is at the boat the knot is on the reel and has no chance of breaking). also the knot is less spooky to fish than a swivel. 



Guiddo said:


> braided line and lure - fluorocarbon leader and lure - or all three


 use a palamor knot for both


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

It is a matter of preference. If you like one type of set up and use it for all of you fishing, then mono will serve you well. 

I like mono for casting spinnerbaits/spinners/cranks. The stretch is more forgiving and it is easy to re-tie.

For applications where more sensitivity would be important, like jig/worm fishing, drop shotting, etc., I like the superlines. The superlines will last a lot longer than mono, they are very abrasion resistant and provide great sensitivity. I always use a leader with superlines, usually floro. Floro is more abrasion resistant than mono, so I think it holds up better when tied to a superline. There have been some studies which dispute whether floro has less strectch or is actually less visible than mono, but the abrasion resistance seems to be clear. When using a floro leader, it does take more time to retie in a leader when it becomes too short, so it does take a little time away from fishing while on the water.

I also use a superline when float fishing for steelhead. It floats, so mending the line is easier, and once again, the abrasion resistance is great when pinching on split shot and using a float.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Would it make sense to use mono as the main line with a fluorocarbon leader? Or does it defeat the purpose of being able to feel light bites? Is it ever necessary to use braid as the main line with a mono leader? Or is spooling the reel entirely with fluorocarbon the way to go?


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Most offshore saltwater fishermen use mono main line and flouro leader. This is for cost efficiency (400-1000 yards on a big trolling reel) and the fact that when trolling high-speed (8-10+ kts) the strech in mono actually helps to keep from pulling the bait out of the fishes mouth. The low vis of the flouro helps with getting the bite in the crystal clear blue water. The mono main line is usually a hi-vis color which helps to keep track of the baits in the pattern...they'll troll up to 8 baits, a couple big teasers off the outriggers along with a dredge and some bowling pin teasers off the transom. Ande Hi-vis green is probably the most commonly used line for offshore tournament and charter boats. 

I know plenty of folks that use braid with a mono leader, especially in dirty water...again for cost effeciency. The idea being that in dirtier water the low-vis of the flouro won't make a whole lot of difference versus the mono. 

For my freshwater fishing this year, I'm gonna respool with mono backing, a 150 yard top-shot of Suffix Performance Braid and use a wind-on Flouro leader.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is what I do:

-Anything with treble hooks gets mono. 

Flouro hardly stretches and can rip the hooks away...mono is more forgiving. Topwater I use mono not only because it's more forgiving, but it doesn't sink as much as flourocarbon does.

-Bottom baits work best with flourocarbon

I have been using mono and flouro for bottom baits. The mono is easier for me to see, and compensates slightly with stiffer (heavier action) rods. Flouro is better for clear water due to its invisibility, and a lot of people prefer using flouro 100&#37; of the time for bottom baits, I just prefer mono for some of mine. Some poeople use the mono with a flouro leader, or use braided with flouro leader as well.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

John.... Since it has been mentioned that you are basicly an ice fisherman.... even tho it isn't (mono or floro) Berkley makes Fireline Crystal Micro Ice and man it catches fish for me.. I use 3# (is 3/4 # dia) and 4# (is 1# dia) have been excellent ice fishing lines ........light...tough....and hard for fish to see.Also lasts a long time (so keeps orig. cost factor lower)........ Jon Sr.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

I use braid on my spinning reels with good results. Mainly just for the reduced issues with line twist, but it casts better and did I mention the lack of twist related birdnests? Actually works out cheaper than mono as it can be used twice. Throw some cheap mono backing on there just to partially fill up the spool and put 50 yards of braid on at a time. I tried floro but had the same knot strength issues and could not deal with the stiffness and memory on spinning tackle.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I saw Mike iaconelli at the boat show . He said to use an improved cinch not to tie directly to flourocarbon line. And always wet it before you cinch it.


----------

